# I'm one of 'THOSE' owners..



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Capote and I went outside this morning for our morning walk. He wasn't on a leash..hell he hardly ever is because the complex I live in is all boxed in so he can roam free. 

He's still a puppy...a big fuzzy puppy with no teeth because he's getting his grown up teeth now..but to some he must seem scary??!!

I was sitting down on the step letting him do his business and a lady came down the hall behind me on her way to the pool. 

If you sneak up on Capote he barks..it's a harmless 'hey what's this new person doing in my territory' bark, but nevertheless it's something we're working on. But if he gets to smell you then afterwards he's just a big lovie boy who wants you to play. 

Well I made the mistake to warn her before hand because capote was around a bush. I was like..'I have a vicious attack dog..be careful..' And she's like...'are you serious??' ..this is where Capote enters the picture..all 1 1/2 feet of him and 10 lbs of fur. ...normally the vicious attack dog joke renders a LIL laugh when they actually see him. But when he started barking, she was like..'get him away! I'm terrified of dogs!' :jaw: ...I felt bad and went to pick him up and told her he had no teeth, but she just gave me a dirty look and continued on to the pool. 

...I know he probably should have been on a leash...but seriously..he's a puppy.. And he's the least scary thing you could ever see! No need for the dirty look.....


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I have a friend who is deathly afraid of dogs. She wont even come to my house. Some people just do not like dogs.... I would probably keep him on a leash just so you dont get in trouble.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh yes, some people are terrified of animals in general, but dogs bring out an extreme fear. I was working at a school the last two years part-time and I would occasionally bring one of my dogs with me, but I always brought it in a crate or stroller and always had a leash on it. When the puppies were only a few weeks old, they began coming with me too. Even wobbly puppies scare people.

Fears aren't always logical.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That seems extreme to me......but what do I know?Did you laugh?I probably would have and that wouldn't of been nice.Be careful.....she could get you in trouble:hand:maybe.Sometimes a leash can just do wonders.That leash could keep you out of trouble,and could correct him with his barking too.:thumb:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I walk Brady a lot off leash, but I always carry one with me just in case I need it or there is anyone around that may get upset. Even if you don't keep the leash on him, you may want to carry it with you just in case. I can't imagine being afraid of one of these dogs. But, I know some people just can't help that fear. There is a little girl in our neighborhood who is afraid of Brady. She loves him, but he makes her nervous. I am always careful to hold him if she comes around and she always wants me to hold him so she can pet him. It is really cute. She jumps away when he trys to lay a sloppy kiss on her:biggrin1:.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Karen,
Brady is so cute with those big dark eyes.......I'll take his extra kisses!:kiss:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Some people are terrified of dogs and some small dogs can be particularly viscious. Some people are also highly allergic to dogs. I always use a leash with my dogs. It's the only way to have absolute control in an emergency whether the situation is potentially scary to a human or to my dog. You never know when a car might backfire or a pitbull come running and your dog could bolt. I would recommend walking with the leash.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks Julie,
I think he is pretty cute too. He is sending the extra kisses your way:hug:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, he's a puppy...but puppys CAN and sometimes do bite (see other thread) That's no guarantee that it can't or won't happen 

I personally won't take Gucci out without a leash. I've seen way too many unleashed dogs bite and or growl at other people. My stepson just got bit by an unleashed dog a few weeks ago. 6 hours in the ER and a scar for life.

I'm sure it was really uncomfortable for you, but probably even more so for the lady that was afraid of dogs. I'm also really scared of big dogs and I think they actually *sense* that and become a little sketchy around me.

Kara


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I thought all cities have leash laws in this day and age?? Guess I'm wrong..lol..
If I were you, I'd get him to aleash now.. hes a pretty big puppy at 10lbs.. he will probably grow many more pounds and some ppl mightnot want to encounter him without a leash on.. its for your own protection to!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Capote stopped barking as soon as he came around the corner then went up to sniff her curiously..but I collected him for her sake. He nipped at my best friend yesterday, but that was because she was trying to help me train him not to be so aggressive when he's chewing on a bone or something which he's starting to be. But he let me take it away and then when I gave him a treat because he didn't growl he kept dropping it at my feet. It was pretty amusing... :focus: 

Needless to say all the neighbors have greeted and petted capote in the complex. He's used to everyone it's just that initial 'surprised' bark. There are leash laws in our city, but not on private property which is where my complex is. We've sat in large groups of people (fourth of july and the airport) and he's let people pet him and he's fine. He just tends to be wary of children; which he warms up to after being in the same room with them for about 10 minutes. 

I'm just saying..the dirty look was uncalled for. And if she's that 'terrified' of dogs, she shouldn't live in a complex that is THAT dog friendly..everyone has dogs out all the time in that area without their leashes..it can't be the first time she's run into a 7 lbs midget furball...


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

We were at the park one time with Isabelle and she just loves people. This is a park with no leash law. Isabelle was running around and having a grand time. We were living in Ann Arbor at the time and there was a foreign woman there and she came around the trail and saw Belle and screamed. Well Belle took it as playing. She ran to her ofcourse. I think she was not even 4lbs at this time! I was able to grab Belle but this woman was so scared, I apologized and really felt bad but she didn't speak any english. Belle just wanted to go say hello, she wasn't even trying to be a guard dog. When we walked away my husband was laughing (not where she could hear her!) saying who could honestly be scared of a snow white tiny puppy? Different people react differently and I would just watch especially when you are any where near this neighbor. I would hate for a bad situation like her calling animal control or something that seems above and beyond but as a dog owner, you could get in trouble.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I move tomorrow then capote will have a big ole back yard allll to himself! Then I don't have to worry about schitzo apartment dwellers.. :whoo:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

ound: 
OK, now that I've stopped laughing, I'll get serious. Some people are afraid of dogs, so I guess you have to take that into consideration. It happened to me at work. Someone opened the door to the office and out they ran, right into the aerobic room (we let them run in there sometimes). There was a girl in there who was petrified of dogs. She didn't come back for days. And they didn't even bother her, they were just doing RLH and chasing each other. I guess if you don't know what RLH is, it could be scary.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

I say populate the world with Hav owners! Everyone will get a long just fine!
Is that a can of worms?


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

You know not ALL pitbulls are mean, my hav's live with one!!!!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm all moved in! Yae! Capote has his very own back yard now that he can run around in and not worry about people being scared of him! 

I on the other hand am exhausted. :ranger:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

EMarie said:


> You know not ALL pitbulls are mean, my hav's live with one!!!!


I have a friend with the FRIENDLIEST large dog I've ever met, and it happens to be a pitbull. In fact, it is the only "big" dog that I'm not scared of! lol

But this reminds me...did you know the breed weimaraners (click) are one of the most likely to attack a small dog?

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congrats Mindy and Capote on your new home. Now lets see how long it takes for #2 to come home so Capote has a RLH partner for his new back yard.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> But this reminds me...did you know the breed weimaraners (click) are one of the most likely to attack a small dog?


 Kara, they are not exactly the most likely to attack, but they are more likely to kill where other breeds may just carry it around. The most likely to attack a small hairy dog is any terrier. It is instinct for a terrier to go after vermin, rodents or small hairy animals. It is what they are bred to do.

My first Hav's best friend was a sweetheart AmStaff (pitbull) aptly named Butterball. She was so sweet.

But, the most likely breeds to kill are: pit bulls, Rottweilers, German shepherds, huskies, Alaskan malamutes, Doberman pinschers, chows, Great Danes, St. Bernards and Akitas. (Source)


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Okay, thanks for clearing that up, I am not the best at articulating!

I've been doing alot of research since my stepson got attacked, and for some reason the Weim's stuck out as frequently going after small dogs, but I'm not sure which site I drew that conclusion from. So much info to sift through.

Kara


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Kara, Interesting that you write that about weimaraners. My neighbor has one, and has always played wonderfully with my shepard mix Dusty UNTIL Rudy came home. They've had 2 "issues" in the last couple months. The only difference was Rudy. Hum?

Here's a picture of Rudy as a puppy with Dusty.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I *HAD* MHS and now it's going away... I even found a dog from a shelter that was a havanese..about 2 years old, black and very sweet..good with cats and other dogs. Now I'm backing off because I'm wondering if I as a single female on her own can handle that many animals..2 dogs and a cat?? It may be a bit much...


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Talk about irrational fear of dogs... My husband's great aunt is so fearful of *any* dog she can't even bear to be in a room w/a _statue_ of one! She is also very fearful of cats, birds, etc. I have no idea what she must have experienced to make her this afraid of all animals. She is truly terrified of them. It is very sad to see


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That picture is SO cute, looks like he's looking up to Dusty!!

My neighbors just got a weim/lab mix, and I'm a little worried, honestly. They have played a few times, and Gucci doesn't like her (which is unusual for Gucci, I've only seen her dislike one other dog (bulldog)) And they are close friends of ours, I was hoping they would get along so they could play and wear each other out at night. Gucci just doesn't understand that she's a little dog and can get HURT by these bigger dogs. lol

We start Obedience class tomorrow, I'm curious to see how she interacts with her classmates!

I'll try to find the link where I read about the Weim attacks to small dogs and cats. There is a different one than the one I linked above that is more detailed

Kara


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Kara,

How old is Gucci? Rudy is 7.5 months. He just finished a puppy agility class with 5 other dogs. Is was interesting to watch him. He LOVED the Bischon and the Rottweiler, however, he did not approve of the Collie.

Dusty has been a great big brother for Rudy. He has put up with alot of tail chewing and leaping on top of. He's a sweetie. You _do_ have to watch them carefully when playing with larger dogs, especially outside where they have a lot of space to build up speed & excitement. When Rudy was about 5 lbs Dusty accidentally stepped on him while playing chase. I thought he was hurt, so I took him to the vet. Thank goodness he was fine! I hate to think what could have happened. (My bad) Now he's 10 lbs, and a lot more skilled at playing.

Rudy is the first puppy I've had. Quite a learning experience. Severe MHS struck immediately and I'll be getting my 2nd Hav on July 31st! I can not wait! He's in Florida. It will be a long flight, but worth it. These are such exceptional dogs. The perfect pet.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Cindy,

Gucci is 6 months old. I know we are getting a little bit of a late start, but I've been studying training books hard and haven't done too bad on the basics, but I'd like expand her training, and I did want the kids to attend a few classes, atleast, so everyone can be on board. I plan on taking the advance class and clicker training right after we finish this one (8 weeks). I'm not sure after that? I'm looking around at some agility programs/classes too. Who knew that getting a Havanese would be such a great social outlet! We've already met alot of people just through the Hav playdates and the forum! Now, even more in classes 

I do watch closely when she plays with larger dogs, but yikes! The RLH sets in and anything can happen! I am amazed how fast Gucci can run in comparison to the larger breeds, with longer legs and strides. She truly impresses me!

Congratulations on #2  I'm working on my husband right now!! I've got to ease him into the idea! lol Are you getting another male? I'm glad Dusty is such a great big brother to Rudy! They look like they love each other :kiss:
Kara


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi Kara,

I dunno, 6 months is pretty little. I think I'm just over anxious. I waited about 3+ years to get Rudy. Kids in High School, self-employed, busy life, you know. Now both kids in college, lots more free time - I was *so* ready when he finally came home. I now think 6 months is a perfect time to get them started. They learn so quickly.

Gucci looks like a little princess! Yes, I'm getting another boy. Hard decision. But, I'll be showing Rudy, so an unaltered male with a female is a little more than I think I'm ready for. )

Let's see, we got Rudy the end of January and it took until July to convince hubby. Printing out puppy pictures helps!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Printing out puppy picture, huh? LOL! Maybe I will, and hang them up at the wall on the office.

We are self employed too, with my oldest daughter just graduating high school. I also *waited* to get a pet, until the kids were older. I'm really regretting it now, lol She brings me so much joy.

When is Rudy's first show? He's stunning! 

Kara


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Well, I wish I was showing him right now, however, 2 business trips are preventing it. Looks like August 18th/19th for his first show. I'm a total newbie at this. I've been to 2 dog shows in my life, so it will be interesting. His breeder has been very encouraging and feels he's got what it takes. I'm excited to try and think we'll have fun together. My 2nd puppy is a show puppy too. My daughter will show him. She lives on campus, but it's only an hour away.

I too am kinda sad I waited. All 4 of us are totally in love with him. My son, who is 22, thinks we need 10! Talk about MHS.

Smiles,
Cindy

www.forzacoffeecompany.com


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

CapotesMom said:


> I *HAD* MHS and now it's going away... I even found a dog from a shelter that was a havanese..about 2 years old, black and very sweet..good with cats and other dogs. Now I'm backing off because I'm wondering if I as a single female on her own can handle that many animals..2 dogs and a cat?? It may be a bit much...


You can do it, I am a single female in the process of taining 2 havs ( 1 in agility & 1 in obedience) and taining my husband at the same time. My husband has been the hardest to train out of all of them I think he has finally given up on trying to help. Mom is the #1 care giver/trainer in our house. Maybe when Capote is a little older you can add another, I waited until Riley was 1 yr before I brought Monte home and Riley has been a big help in training Monte. As soon as I tell Monte NO Riley comes running over, will pin Monte down by the neck and give him a low growl, its the funniest thing considering Riley is a boy and not a mommy..


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Cindy,

I think it would be FUN showing! I have been giving it some thought too, even though I even LESS exposure than you. I've NEVER been to a dog show.

But since I live here in Virginia, all the Havanese here are now "HSD's"..I could be the only one with a Hav in the ring! hehe.

Go for it, have fun!

Kara


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Brady's mom said:


> I walk Brady a lot off leash, but I always carry one with me just in case I need it or there is anyone around that may get upset. :.


I have a dog that I don't compete with in anything but rally but she could easily get her CD and I won't even walk her off leash. Too many things can go wrong and it's always so unexpected. 
She's off leash only when we're keeping up on her training from a distance and thankfully I live in an area where if a car comes into our subdivision I can hear them a couple of minutes before they can get to my area. Then again, what if an unfamiliar dog that's aggressive comes running into our area and my dog is 30 feet away from me? Ugh.
While I'm on a soapbox think about the flexi leads. You've got about 3-4 feet between the sidewalk and where cars travel and the dog has about 16 feet that it can run using one. I've almost hit several dogs because of those darn leashes


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

CinnCinn said:


> Let's see, we got Rudy the end of January and it took until July to convince hubby. Printing out puppy pictures helps!


ound: You know how to hit below the belt. I love it!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Capotes Mom. Congratulations on your new digs. Now you won't have to worry.

I am not a good one to talk to about dogs off leashes with my track record lately. LOL 

I do know my girlfriend from high school is terrified of dogs. She was attacked when she was young and never got over the fear. She would tremble when she saw a dog even if it was just a puppy. I think to this day she still have a phobia 30 years later. 

Good luck with your new home. arty: :cheer2:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

A nice big backyard might be what Capote needs and yourself for that matter.....No More Creepy Apartment Dwellers.....:whoo: 

I know people who have this thing and I never understood it but they don't like dogs of any size and when they see any dog they RLH all on their own triggering the chase impulse. Dogs love to chase people but bigger dogs can sense fear and apprehension and they feed off it and when you run from a big dog they may not be chasing you to play..... 

It's a very scary world out there for a lot of people, especially those who have been very traumatized by dog attacks. Perhaps this woman had seen a dog attack a person or was bitten herself??

Derek


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Yesterday we were at my cousin's house with the dogs, and my other cousin came with her 3.5 year old son. He looked at my husband and said, watch out, those dogs are gonna attack you. Well, not only was it funny because he is 3.5, but my husband is 300 lbs. and there is Kodi and Shelby, all 20 lbs. of them total. 

Within an hour, the 3.5 yr old was running around the yard with the dogs. Havs rule!!!!!


----------

